
What's so great about Lisp? - MrXOR
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2036244/whats-so-great-about-lisp
======
mimixco
I second the post below. Paul Graham has written extensively on this. The
stack overflow question starts with "everyone who has used it thinks it's
great," so maybe the best way to find out why is to play with it yourself. :-)

------
MrXOR
Worth to see:

[http://www.paulgraham.com/lisp.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/lisp.html)

[http://www.paulgraham.com/quotes.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/quotes.html)

